# Howdy - Ginger Ale - no deposit no return bottle



## RCO (Jun 10, 2019)

found this on the weekend , there is a large flea market down south that they have twice a year . I walked around looking at things for a while and didn't really find much . only bought 2 bottles and this was one of them . 

don't have anything similar and not that familiar with this bottle . it is a Canadian no deposit bottle as it has French and English embossed on the side ( no French on label ) , its a small 6 oz bottle . my guess is its from the mid to late 60's era . 

for " Howdy " from seven up - dry ginger ale . I know there was a number of Howdy flavours , so not sure how popular the ginger ale was . I've found howdy cans from the 70's  for - cream soda , root beer and orange .


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Jun 10, 2019)

I've never seen one or heard of one. Definitely hold onto it. Wikipedia does speak of the existence of Howdy Ginger Ale starting in the 1960's.


----------



## goaliewb (Jun 10, 2019)

never heard of it! good find!


----------



## Canadacan (Jun 11, 2019)

Ginger ale seemed to be the less common flavor for Howdy, I've seen this bottle in root beer and orange, I have the can if anyone wishes to see.


----------



## iggyworf (Jun 11, 2019)

That's a cool bottle!  Show your Can!! lol


----------



## Canadacan (Jun 11, 2019)

iggyworf said:


> That's a cool bottle!  Show your Can!! lol


Here it is...along with my cola and root beer.


----------



## shotdwn (Jun 11, 2019)

Neat cans. Nice condition also.


----------



## RCO (Jun 11, 2019)

Canadacan said:


> Ginger ale seemed to be the less common flavor for Howdy, I've seen this bottle in root beer and orange, I have the can if anyone wishes to see.




it makes sense it be less common as there was already several more established ginger ale bottlers ( Canada dry and Schweppes ) and Howdy seems to be more known for flavoured pop like orange or root beer 

I've found a couple howdy cans but none of them were in good condition but seems to have been a popular brand here


----------



## BillHaddo (Jun 11, 2019)

Here's  two bottles  I have  found. The white  one has both  English  and French , so it  is probably  newer. 

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Jun 12, 2019)

Here's a U.S.A. Howdy Root Beer can I have:


----------



## RCO (Jun 13, 2019)

BillHaddo said:


> Here's  two bottles  I have  found. The white  one has both  English  and French , so it  is probably  newer. View attachment 188975
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk



i have one of the red/white label ones that I found swimming a few years ago , I think there 60's or 70's era .


----------



## Eric (Jul 29, 2019)

Are there any dates on the cans.. Wonder when they stopped canning Howdy soda? Anyone know?


----------



## Canadacan (Aug 1, 2019)

Eric said:


> Are there any dates on the cans.. Wonder when they stopped canning Howdy soda? Anyone know?


Eric I have a Canadian Howdy can from the mid 80's....so at least until then.


----------



## Eric (Aug 1, 2019)

Thanks! Knew someone here would know... Lots of soda knowledge here...Great folks! Great site!


----------

